# Two new Final Fantasy Tactic games!



## Hadrian (Dec 13, 2006)

From ds.ign.com:

"The PSP will be getting Final Fantasy Tactics: Shishi Sensou, an updated version of the original PlayStation classic. Square Enix is adding new jobs and some slick cell shaded movies, but aside from that, it's unclear what kind of improvements we can expect.

The second project is a bit more mysterious. Nothing is known about this game, except for its title: Final Fantasy Tactics A2 Fuuketsu no Guurimore. We don't even know its target platform. Jump is promising an update down the road."

So that's great as I love both the GBA and Ps1 version, and I'm praying the other will be a DS game. Though this is great news its kinda gay that Square are bleeding the franchise dry, but unlike Capcoms bleeding of Megaman the quality of the games are high.


----------



## Hero-Link (Dec 14, 2006)

well one new tactics, the PSP one is just a remake...same story same things.. as usual, PSP gets lots of remakes z.z

I just hope the new tactics isnt like the GBA one... it was nice at the start... but then just went downhill


----------



## jumpman17 (Dec 14, 2006)

I hope the new tactics is either for the DS or the Wii.


----------



## Bladedaos (Dec 14, 2006)

im thinking its gonna be for the ds because its called A2.  A2 probaly means Advance 2.  So since the gba is near dead they would make it for the DS.  I would love to have it on the DS so if it does it will be awesome.


----------



## ediblebird (Dec 15, 2006)

there are some scans here.

if they dont put FFT A2 on DS or Wii, im gonna go on a rampage


----------



## Chiisuchianu (Dec 15, 2006)

If they screw up the new one I'm going to be extremely angry.

PSP is getting a guaranteed classic, because it's just an update of the first one (which is a masterpiece).

However, if DS gets something like FFT Advance for GBA, I am not even going to look at this game.

Also, if the new FFT has online battles... I see myself buying a PSP just for this game...


----------



## Excelerate (Dec 17, 2006)

I'm more interested by the remake of FFT than the new FFTA, mostly due to the really bad rep FFTA got (not to mention my hating the entire premise from beginning to end, but I played it for continuity's sake)

If at all, they should make FFTA2 part of Ivalice's canon instead of make an external game that doesn't mean squat in terms of advancing the storyline of the Ivalice world.


----------



## ediblebird (Dec 17, 2006)

Well, happy day, FFT A2 is coming to the DS no rampage for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Link

scroll down a bit on that link


----------



## adgloride (Dec 17, 2006)

If these are proper final fantasy games and are turned based, they should be worth playing.


----------



## Excelerate (Dec 20, 2006)

Wait, why is this in the Other Consoles forum now?  Final Fantasy Tactics: The Lion War and FFTA2 are coming to both the PSP and DS respectively...

Anyway, here's some more confirmed info for FFT:TLW.

New Characters
New Jobs (Onion Knight is confirmed)
Ad-Hoc Versus (maybe, we're not sure about the validity of the translation)

There's also a shaky cam teaser trailer recording up at Gamevideos.


----------



## Rayout (Jan 2, 2007)

Can't you already play the original via the PS1 emulator on the PSP?


----------



## Excelerate (Jan 7, 2007)

QUOTE(Rayout @ Jan 1 2007 said:


> Can't you already play the original via the PS1 emulator on the PSP?


That's assuming said person has a first-gen PSP.  The game isn't available in the Sony store and the emulation of the game on the PSP is decent, but not perfect.  The one thing that really stands out is the sound effects: Some sounds screw up and end up being strident noises.  Most notable are Night Sword and moving around on the main map.  There are also some low frequency bugs which makes some monster attacks sound like a monster dying instead of an actual attack (Red Panther monsters are most affected).

All in all, the PSP version should be bug-free compared to the emulated version.  Besides, I want to use the 258MB (compressed!) and put a less known game there.


----------



## ajjav924 (Feb 1, 2007)

I can't wait to play these games. they will be on my radar for sure.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Sep 4, 2008)

I really liked the Final Fantasy tactics for GBA.It had a nice story, and was really good, but the DS version kinda sucks.I can't play it for more than 5 minutes without getting bored.The game just isn't as interesting as the gba one.Especially the story.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Sep 5, 2008)

Why in God's name did you bump this?  

Though, uh, it is interesting to look back on the topic now that both games have been released for a while.  XD  

It's too bad War of the Lions has that lag...


----------



## Link5084 (Sep 5, 2008)

Why did you bump this? I thought this was current news!


----------



## Eternal Myst (Sep 5, 2008)

Doomsday Forte said:
			
		

> Why in God's name did you bump this?
> 
> Though, uh, it is interesting to look back on the topic now that both games have been released for a while.  XD
> 
> It's too bad War of the Lions has that lag...


I rather bump a topic than create a new one to express my opinion about the game.


----------



## VVoltz (Sep 5, 2008)

I feel frustrated, somehow I thought this was news.....


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 5, 2008)

VVoltz said:
			
		

> I feel frustrated, somehow I thought this was news.....


Thanks alot you just bumped it and made me think this was new


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 5, 2008)

REALLY new FFT?? Aww old, but makes me remember the good old days.


----------



## Devante (Sep 5, 2008)

I'd rather bump the old topic than a new one.
And it's kind of funny to make us think it's new news. ;>


----------



## kikuchiyo (Sep 5, 2008)

Cock tease.


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 5, 2008)

VVoltz said:
			
		

> I feel frustrated, somehow I thought this was news.....


I know.  Now I'm all depressed.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 5, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> Doomsday Forte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Than why not say it in the release thread?


----------



## Link5084 (Sep 6, 2008)

We should give a warning to people who bump very old topics, like this one.


----------



## Raestloz (Sep 6, 2008)

Damn, here I thought it's a news


----------



## Anakir (Sep 6, 2008)

Haha I was getting excited there was a new FF:T as well. I loved the original. I didn't like the GBA/DS one all that much.. Got bored of them both except the original FF:T. I never get bored of it.


----------



## VVoltz (Sep 7, 2008)

Stop bumping this!
(LOLz)


----------

